# Fyi: Can't Access Site Via Desktop



## BackToMyRoots (Feb 21, 2017)

I am getting this message:

 

Not sure if it's just me or a site wide issue. Mobile works fine.

@dimopoulos


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Feb 21, 2017)

Access is restored.


----------



## teysmith (Mar 1, 2017)

I keep getting this message. I can only access the site through google.


----------



## EbonyF (Mar 1, 2017)

Here too. I can access the website through Firefox and my iPhone but I cant view it in Google Chrome. It's quite annoying.


----------



## Zuleika (Mar 1, 2017)

@EbonyF instead of typing http:// in the url bar, try typing https:// and see how that works?


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Mar 1, 2017)

Zuleika said:


> @EbonyF instead of typing http:// in the url bar, try typing https:// and see how that works?



Yes, this is what worked for me. If you have the site already bookmarked on those browsers you're OK. Otherwise you need to type https:// as @Zuleika says.


----------



## EbonyF (Mar 1, 2017)

Zuleika said:


> @EbonyF instead of typing http:// in the url bar, try typing https:// and see how that works?





BackToMyRoots said:


> Yes, this is what worked for me. If you have the site already bookmarked on those browsers you're OK. Otherwise you need to type https:// as @Zuleika says.


Thank you!! That worked ladies!


----------

